# Can someone please help suggest a product to cover up dark under eye bags? (pic)



## Toolman89 (May 25, 2013)

Is it possible to cover up my genetic under eye bags? They're really bad as you can see and ruin my whole appearance and seeing as I'm a boy it can't be noticable in the slightest that I'm actually wearing makeup if there even is a product that would help? I'm a boy so I'm clueless, if someone on here could help me and send me a link to the appropriate product I'd be really thankful.

  	http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u131/glewi20/987798iuhgiygi_zps63a50f9f.jpg
  	http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u131/glewi20/797ytguihg_zps5937ef1d.jpg


----------



## Lisianthus (May 25, 2013)

Here's a helpful video about bags under the eyes.  If you're not keen on makeup, perhaps an eye cream may help.  Get some samples, from Sephora or cosmetic counters, to try out and see what works best for you.  Quite a few brands, like Clinique, even make a skincare range just for men.  Good luck!


----------

